# War eagle



## RvrRidge (Nov 4, 2010)

Purchased a new War Eagle 961 at the beginning of duck season and have had several problems throughout the season, i.e. welds cracked on the seat boxes, continuous electrical problems in the console, moisture inside the gauges, screws backing out and falling out of the brackets holding the fuel tank. Very disappointed in the quality of this boat, only positive is the Yamaha 90 hp 4-stroke motor. Has anyone else had similar problems with their War Eagle boat or am I just "lucky" to have purchased one with so many quality issues?


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

My hunting partner bought one 2 years ago and we were excited to get it on the water. After the season it was all dinged up and welds cracking just as you explained. He lost money on it just to get rid of it and I went and bought a .125 gauge excel and have never been happier. He just wishes he went this route first. Marked as a lesson learned though.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

I had one as well and it was the worst boat ever. Now I have an express and couldn't be happier and I have put this boat through hell and back.


----------



## Matt Haugen (Jan 21, 2015)

Buddy had one and hated it. Same experience with welds cracking. He used it for fishing more then hunting.


----------



## daddymallard (Aug 6, 2009)

Had problems with one too, better of going custom!


----------



## Duckman49 (May 2, 2012)

have seen many start to leak in the first year.


----------

